# After reading I still have a 622 NON-HD ?Is D right?



## rtd2 (Oct 2, 2006)

Interested in leasing a 622DVR but I'm not real interested in HD pacakages. Dish is telling me Thats fine. I have a 4 receivers on a QUAD LNB Dish 500 antenna. NO problems at all and I bought all my equipment some 8 years ago ( one of the receivers is a DP 301 I bought and swapped after my 2700 died like 4 years ago) so I wont to replace a (I'll pick the oldest one) receiver with the 622DVR basically plug and play or swapping out on of my existing receivers then call and activate new 622 and cancel old receiver.... I mostly like the added benefit the of componet videio, and digital audio the 622 has over the 625,ect ... I want COMPONET AND S video out as well as digital Audio. and I like the PVR funtion so can I hook up this 622 AS IS SINGLE tuner mode non-hd and it work? Thanks again and I hope D told me right..They are officng it to me for 199.99 with 100 mAil in Rebate... 5.99 Monthly fee adn that includes the protection warranty. Oh also I use my cell for home phone and have not had the audit team call as of yet...But I have no need for home phone as Wireless is all I can talk nationwide... please advise on any problems...Thanks!


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

If you lease you are required to have one of the HD packages. If you buy you can have whatever package that you want, but you do have to pay a fee for not having an HD package.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

lakebum431 said:


> If you lease you are required to have one of the HD packages. If you buy you can have whatever package that you want, but you do have to pay a fee for not having an HD package.


That is not true... you can have any package you want, but you will not get the $100 rebate if you don't sign up for one of the Metal packages, and you will have to pay a $6/mo "HD enabling" fee. So, basically you would be saving $4/mo by not having the HD package. IMO you might as well sign up for it at that price. Once your $10/mo discount has expired, then you can decide if you want to drop it and save $14/mo.

Since you do not have a home phone, you WILL be charged an extra $5/mo for the "additional outlet" fee. Bascically charging you for the capability of the 2nd room. The only way that fee is waived is if you are in single mode AND have a phone line hooked up. So, you can either suck it up and pay it, get a phone line, or replace TWO of your receivers with the 622 and have the same cost. This would give you the benefit of watching the recorded programming from 2 locations.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

grooves12 said:


> The only way that fee is waived is if you are in single mode AND have a phone line hooked up.


Whether you are in single or dual mode doesn't matter. If you have a phone line hooked up, the $5 extra outlet fee on the 622 is waived.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

grooves12 said:


> That is not true... you can have any package you want, but you will not get the $100 rebate if you don't sign up for one of the Metal packages, and you will have to pay a $6/mo "HD enabling" fee. \.


Since when? Is this a new development? Because before you could not lease unless you had an HD package?


----------



## rtd2 (Oct 2, 2006)

grooves12 said:


> *That is not true... you can have any package you want, but you will not get the $100 rebate if you don't sign up for one of the Metal packages, and you will have to pay a $6/mo "HD enabling" fee. So, basically you would be saving $4/mo by not having the HD package. IMO you might as well sign up for it at that price. Once your $10/mo discount has expired, then you can decide if you want to drop it and save $14/mo.
> 
> Since you do not have a home phone, you WILL be charged an extra $5/mo for the "additional outlet" fee. Bascically charging you for the capability of the 2nd room. The only way that fee is waived is if you are in single mode AND have a phone line hooked up. So, you can either suck it up and pay it, get a phone line, or replace TWO of your receivers with the 622 and have the same cost. This would give you the benefit of watching the recorded programming from 2 locations*.


THATS Word for word what the CSR told me!!! I remember the Mail in rebate was not an issue cause I said I didnt need HD at this time..And he said I would get a 120.00 credit-10.00mo for 10 months total! As for no phone that wasnt an issue and I'm already paying a fee for that!.....Thanks all and Yes kmcnamara I only need the single mode I was just re-confirming it would work with only 1 input connected. I'm basically getting this to Improve my current video and audio connections NOW with Future ability to choose a HD package and to have a SAT/PVR all in one unit instead of a seperate PVR .... I appreciate the info all and I will update when I get the box and activate it. (Suppose to be here in wed-thurs.  )GREAT INFO . on this forum! Thanks again and sorry about the spelling! 
***Oh so is it safe to say I should be fine by simply swapping a current reciever with the 622??


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

The terms and conditions for DHA or DIU leases have said you needed to subscribe to at least DishFAMILY, ATxxx. I've never seen anything written by DISH that required a metalic package. I've seen lots of posts from people saying it was required, but also posts from people that leased a 622 and didn't subscribe to metalic from Feb 1st. The $20 increase to get the HD programming comes with a 2nd $10/month for 10 months so not getting DishHD is only saving $4/month for the 1st 10 months. For the $4, I might sample the programming for the 10 months and then drop back to ATxxx. Wouldn't have to do it right away - the offer is good thru January I think.

rtd2 will NOT be able to just swap an existing single tuner receiver for the 622 without changing the DP Quad to a DPP44 to feed both 622 tuners from a single cable. That cost should be included with the $199 price.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

rtd2 said:


> ...I only need the single mode I was just re-confirming it would work with only 1 input connected.


NO, NO, NO!!!!! You CANNOT simply replace one of your other receivers with the 622, because the 622 MUST have both tuners connected. I think with all of the HD fee and phone line fee talk there, others missed this from your original post.

You currently have a Quad LNB connected to 4 receivers. You have 2 (and only 2)choices here - either replace 2 of your receivers with the 622 (possibly rerunning cables so that you have 2 cables from your LNB running to the 622, or you will have to upgrade your LNB to at least a DP Twin LNB (a DPP Twin would work fine as well, but more expenisve) and you will have to add a DPP44 switch. With the DPP44 switch, you will be able to use a DP Separator (looks like a splitter, but isn't) to connect your one cable to both 622 tuners.

The 622 WILL NOT operate normally or correctly with only one of the tuners connected.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Here is the statement direct from the Dish website. It does state in 1st paragragh and repeats it in last that there is a need for HD programming. 

1. Am I eligible for the DISH Network $100 Back and HD Bonus offer?

Only new residential customers that place their orders between 5/1/06 and 1/31/07 and activate their system during that period are eligible for the $100 Back offer. The HD Bonus offer is available to both new and current customers who activated their account with or upgraded to DishHD programming on or after 6/9/06.

You are eligible for the $100 back offer if your first DISH Network billing statement shows 2 months of qualifying programming (America’s Top 60, America’s Top 120, America’s Top 180, America’s “Everything” Pak, Latino “Everything” Pak, DishLATINO MAX, International packages at $29.98 or higher). Only customers who joined Dish Network under the Digital Home Advantage or Alaska/Puerto Rico/Virgin Islands customers offers are eligible.

You are eligible for the HD Bonus if you have selected DishHD Bronze, DishHD Silver, DishHD Gold, or DishHD Platinum after 6/9/06 as either a new or current Dish Network customer and have a billing statement showing your DishHD programming purchase.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

whatchel1 said:


> Here is the statement direct from the Dish website. It does state in 1st paragragh and repeats it in last that there is a need for HD programming.
> 
> 1. Am I eligible for the DISH Network $100 Back and HD Bonus offer?


Nobody questioned whether you had to subscribe to DishHD to get the $100 DishHD rebate. Read post 5. grooves12 said you don't get the DishHD rebate w/o DishHD but you can subscribe to ATxxx and pay the $6 HD fee. lakebum431 said he thought you couldn't lease a ViP w/o DishHD.

All new DISH subs qualify for the "DISH Network $100 Back" whether they subscribe to HD or not. DishHD is only required for the other $100 rebate - HD Bonus. DishHD is NOT required for what rtd2 says he wants to do.


----------



## rtd2 (Oct 2, 2006)

Mark Lamutt said:


> NO, NO, NO!!!!! You CANNOT simply replace one of your other receivers with the 622, because the 622 MUST have both tuners connected. I think with all of the HD fee and phone line fee talk there, others missed this from your original post.
> 
> You currently have a Quad LNB connected to 4 receivers.  You have 2 (and only 2)choices here - either replace 2 of your receivers with the 622 (possibly rerunning cables so that you have 2 cables from your LNB running to the 622, or you will have to upgrade your LNB to at least a DP Twin LNB (a DPP Twin would work fine as well, but more expenisve) and you will have to add a DPP44 switch. With the DPP44 switch, you will be able to use a DP Separator (looks like a splitter, but isn't) to connect your one cable to both 622 tuners.
> 
> The 622 WILL NOT operate normally or correctly with only one of the tuners connected.


Learning alot here! After reading through these replies Dish rep lead me to beleive Ic ould plug and play as I stated before but with most of my equipment 4 years old and 2 boxes original or now pushing 8 years old I KNEW something wasnt right..Glad I found this place!.....I Called Dish to confirm whats going on as I was planning on simply unhooking a box and hooking up the 622. I installed my own 300 system then upgraded the bird to a 500 quad a few years back so INever had a tech involved till NOW! Dish has a tech scheduled for this friday Between 12-5pm and the work order confirms 1-622 receiver to be installed and a new dish 1000 antenna. 
Sounds good but it Seems I will have to give up 2 recievers (Living room AND bedroom ) the 622 is good for 2 rooms so I figure I can put the unit in the LR and have the second hook up to the Master b'room tv a mere 6 ft away. 2 questions though?
First some background....I have 5 recievers on my account ....4 in the house to a *QUAD LNB-Dish 500 *(5th receiver is hooked up in my office aka get =away from the world room which is a converted 10x18 attic above my dettached garage(10 feet from house). when I upgraded to dish 500 several years back I used the old* 300single dual lnb *antenna and bought an additional stand alone receiver from sears for 89.99(the good ole days!) I later picked up a used 500 twin antenna to get all 110*/119* and replaced the antique 300 antenna. This set up is still working fine after nearly four years...

With all that said can I leave this 5th receiver and 500 Antenna as it is and the installer simply take down the quad 500 on the house install the 1000 antenna hook up the new 622 to LR/bedroom activate 622 and take off the 1 reciever that was in Bedroom which still would leave me with 5 recievers on the bill but only 4 physical boxes? I have a roll of coax is there Any cable I can pre-run to Speed up the process? I guess I will need a a cable going from Bedroom tv to living room 622 for Dual tuner?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Whew...glad you saw my reply to you before you went too far down the wrong road there. 

First, most likely if the technician has a DPP44 with him, he'll install that so that you don't lose the bedroom receiver. The Dish1000 will include a DPP Twin LNB. Absolutely tell the installer to leave your second Dish500 attached to the office receiver alone, and he will. 

You never said what your other receivers were, but if you have any non-dishpro receivers in the house that won't be replaced by the 622 (2700/2800, 3800, 4900, 3000, 4000, 5000, 6000, 7100/7200, etc), if the installer doesn't have a DPP44 switch, he'll have to have DishPro adaptors to connect to those receivers to make them work with the Dish1000.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

rtd2 said:


> Sounds good but it Seems I will have to give up 2 recievers (Living room AND bedroom ) the 622 is good for 2 rooms so I figure I can put the unit in the LR and have the second hook up to the Master b'room tv a mere 6 ft away.
> 
> I guess I will need a a cable going from Bedroom tv to living room 622 for Dual tuner?


You don't HAVE to give up two receivers if you don't want to, but you CAN if you do want to save $5/month. If you only want to replace the LR receiver with the 622, the installer will have to do what is needed to make that happen. If the BR TV is just 6' away, you can just use RCA / S-video to it and save the $5/month you currently pay for that receiver. A downside to using TV2 to feed the BR would be that you can't "channel surf" live stations if the 622 is using TV2 to make a "background recording". You can work around it unless someone is in the LR watching X live, the 622 is making a scheduled recording to TV2, and someone is in the BR and wants to watch something that isn't already recorded.

If you have the coax available, you might consider connecting the 622's home distribution connector to the other rooms that have receivers and TVs now. Even the getaway office can watch the 622's output via coax. Pause something in the LR and go to the other room(s) and continue. Other that the inside RF coax, the DISH installer will do whatever it takes for external cables, switches, and DishPro adapters if needed. If he just puts a DPP44 on, you only need the external cables you have now and it will feed 4 physical receivers on 4 coax lines - even if the receiver is dual tuner or an older legacy receiver. If he doesn't do a DPP44 and you WILLINGLY give up the receiver in the bedroom, a DP34 can supply the 622 with coax connecting the dish cable that was used for the BR and the cable that supplied the LR receiver. If the other two coax lines from the dish go to receivers that aren't DP, he'll have to add legacy adapters (or you could move DP compatible receivers there). They are only giving $10 for each owned receiver you send in so you could either keep one as backup or sell on your own for more $.


----------



## rtd2 (Oct 2, 2006)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Whew...glad you saw my reply to you before you went too far down the wrong road there.
> 
> First, most likely if the technician has a DPP44 with him, he'll install that so that you don't lose the bedroom receiver. The Dish1000 will include a DPP Twin LNB. Absolutely tell the installer to leave your second Dish500 attached to the office receiver alone, and he will.
> 
> You never said what your other receivers were, but if you have any non-dishpro receivers in the house that won't be replaced by the 622 (2700/2800, 3800, 4900, 3000, 4000, 5000, 6000, 7100/7200, etc), if the installer doesn't have a DPP44 switch, he'll have to have DishPro adaptors to connect to those receivers to make them work with the Dish1000.


Mark and Bill,
I can thank you both enough for this info. I really appreciate it. This has cleared things up for me and I feel a lot better about the whole deal! I'm tech savy but this is one area I'm still behind a learning curve... I've had a new Top of the line Receiver and Plasma HD tv almost a year now and still watching SD but the picture is Great! Time to Move UP though .....Mark I went around and made a Receiver inventory just in case something stands out

Living room= DP301 (Swap with Lesser model reciever I.E 2700)

Master BR= 3900 (Keep or hook up second 622 input?)

Bedroom #2= 2700

Bedroom #3= 2800

Office= 2800



CABill said:


> You don't HAVE to give up two receivers if you don't want to, but you CAN if you do want to save $5/month. If you only want to replace the LR receiver with the 622, the installer will have to do what is needed to make that happen. If the BR TV is just 6' away, you can just use RCA / S-video to it and save the $5/month you currently pay for that receiver. A downside to using TV2 to feed the BR would be that you can't "channel surf" live stations if the 622 is using TV2 to make a "background recording". You can work around it unless someone is in the LR watching X live, the 622 is making a scheduled recording to TV2, and someone is in the BR and wants to watch something that isn't already recorded.
> 
> If you have the coax available, you might consider connecting the 622's home distribution connector to the other rooms that have receivers and TVs now. Even the getaway office can watch the 622's output via coax. Pause something in the LR and go to the other room(s) and continue. Other that the inside RF coax, the DISH installer will do whatever it takes for external cables, switches, and DishPro adapters if needed. If he just puts a DPP44 on, you only need the external cables you have now and it will feed 4 physical receivers on 4 coax lines - even if the receiver is dual tuner or an older legacy receiver. If he doesn't do a DPP44 and you WILLINGLY give up the receiver in the bedroom, a DP34 can supply the 622 with coax connecting the dish cable that was used for the BR and the cable that supplied the LR receiver. If the other two coax lines from the dish go to receivers that aren't DP, he'll have to add legacy adapters (or you could move DP compatible receivers there). They are only giving $10 for each owned receiver you send in so you could either keep one as backup or sell on your own for more $.


Okay Sounds like I want to keep Everything as is EXCEPT scratch one of the low end receivers (2700)and put the DP 301 from LR in its place. I've got 250ft of rg6 coax and I was thinking of Running all new cables and have this part ready for the installer as per the 622's instructions (Current coax is original I ran some 8 years ago) I've upgraded all my componet cables inside so I might as well...Anything SPECIAL i need to do while Replacing these (***iF****I do??) Can I run them like I have them now?...From Quad LNB to each room EXCEPT RUN and ADDITIONAL Line for the 622 in Living Room for dual tuner? Thanks again I have learned alot Quick! Oh FWIW...I currently have the Americas's everything pak and decided to go with the HD Platnium... So even if the Tech Doesnt have the DP44 switch then he can still do the install with dish pro adaptors?


----------



## rtd2 (Oct 2, 2006)

Called dish AGAIN today...to LET them know I wanted to keep my receiver and NOT turn it in she said that would be fine to Disgaurd and Empty box and RMA dish sends...I asked her about any special switches, ect. she said there are "Several Switches and Adapters on the work order along with a Dish1000 and 622box" and the installer will bring the Dish 1000 and receiver along with whatever else I need for professional installation... Will see on friday....Wish me luck!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Let us know how it all works out!


----------



## rtd2 (Oct 2, 2006)

Sorry for the bump but I have one more ? I plan on running new rg6 COAX today the spool I have is 18ga Quad shield, swep tested to 2300mhz ....I assume this is within specs? After Mark and Bills great advice I've decide not to turn in ANY of receivers or Dish 500 quad lnb but scrap the dish 300 so will the following work?

Current set up by room --------------------------------------after 622 install-- New set up by room

Living Rm = DP 301---------------------------------------------Living Rm new 622- -Move DP301 to Office

Master BR #1= Dish 2700--------------------------------------FEED FROM 622- ( TURN OFF 2700- Keep for spare)
Run short Piece of New coax to 622

Bed room#2= Dish 3900---------------------------------------NO CHANGES w/box but run new Coax

Bed room#3 = Dish 2800--------------------------------------NO CHANGES w/box but run new Coax

Bed room #4= Dish 2800 --------------------------------------NO CHANGES w/box but run new Coax

Office TV 2 #5 Dish 2800--------------------------------------NO Change w/ box but Uhook from Dish 300 &
Connect to Dish 500 and run New Coax

This Leaves me with *5 receivers on 6 tv's * Shutting off one low end receiver-2700 and keep for spare...Now if above receiver layout looks OKAY? I have a couple specific ?'s
I' have today off and tommorow so I plan on upgrading my CURRENT Coax runs

Will it be okay to PULL 4 or 5 new COMPLETE coax runs to boxes??(leaving 10- 15' slack outside for installer to work with)
Living rm -2 new? runs to 622 (1 or 2?) 
bedroom -1 new run to 3900 all these to new dish 1000
bedroom -1 new run to 2800 
bedroom -1 new run to 2800 
Short run form 622 Back to Master BR
and

Office -1 new Complete run from Dish 500 to 2800

I will Install water tight f-connectors and color tape each end of the cable.

Take DOWN Dish 300 Lnb and hook office Receiver into Dish 500 Then
Installer can hook up 4 receivers to Dish 1000 using whatever switches, adaptors he needs and Leave 500/ Office receiver alone?

Do I need to tell the Installer ALL this before install?

Thanks again for all the Help...I promise this is last questions till after install TOMMOROW!


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

That's a lot of receivers and their additional rec fees to ignore the point grooves12 made back at post 3 - you are only saving a net of $4/month to not subscribe to the HD channels. Even downres'd to 480i, the HD channels are better PQ than their SD versions.

Personally, I'd be using the coax to connect the BRs to the home distribution output of the 622 with an eye to dropping some of the extra receivers and their fees. If there is a kid in each bedroom that wants to watch their own selection, I see the need. But I also see them putting a lot of recordings on the 622!

As to number of receivers, I'm confused. Under current setup, you list a LR 301 and 4 BR receivers. You can't be feeding 5 now with a Quad. I'm just ignoring the standalone office setup - you don't feed a bedroom from it now do you?

You will not be able to use your legacy Quad LNB - not sure what you meant by "decided not to swap it". You will need DP LNBs to feed a DPP 44 switch. If he doesn't have the DPP 44, it can be done but then you need a cable for each TUNER instead of each receiver. As I read your chart, that would be two tuners (so two coax runs) in the LR plus three more tuners in BR 2,3,&4. That can be done, but DP or legacy can drive 4 tuners conveniently. The 5th tuner becomes awkward (not IMPOSSIBLE). Your old coax might be just fine as it is, but if it is important to you to swap it out, you don't have anything I see in your plan for getting two new coax runs to the LR.

If you used RG6 initially, you should be OK to keep using it. If what you have isn't adequate, it is usually the installer's job to use acceptable coax. All the runs to the 2800 and 2900 legacy receivers will be no more demanding in the new setup than they are presently (950-1450 MHz only). No real advantage in replacing them.

Last point - given that you aren't signing up for HD, you won't be getting any programming from 129. Changing to a Dish 1000 really isn't required to get all the receivers you outline the programming you subscribe to. You said the 1000 was scheduled. If it is on the work order, there's an excellent chance that's what you'll get. There is some possibility that they will have noticed that you have no programming need for the 1000 and written the work order as such. It would be possible to use the Dish 300 for 129 when/if you do decide to get HD. Depending on your longer term plans and what the installer plans to do, you might want to spring for the extra $4/month so they need to also get 129.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The cable you have will work fine, but you probably don't need the quad shielding. 

Bill, I think he's planning on hooking up only the office to the Quad on the Dish500, and connecting everything else in the house to the new Dish1000/switch/etc. That's the way I read the plan, anyways.

I do agree about all of the extra fees, unless those extra receivers are well used. if they're just sitting in spare bedrooms, I'd ditch them to save $10, $15 or $20 a month in add'l receiver fees.

Other than that, plan looks fine to me.


----------



## rtd2 (Oct 2, 2006)

Bill,
Many thanks for the quick and Informative reply. I re-read my post and it confuses me!  Sorry. I have your reply in Quotes and I'm going to answer or provide more detail for each point/? in red Thanks AGAIN!!!!



CABill said:


> That's a lot of receivers and their additional rec fees to ignore the point grooves12 made back at post 3 - you are only saving a net of $4/month to not subscribe to the HD channels. Even downres'd to 480i, the HD channels are better PQ than their SD versions.
> 
> I have Americas everything now and decided to get HP Platnium once install is complete but that will only affect the 622 and HDTV in living room and I'll leave America's everything on Non-hd TV/receivers..
> 
> ...


----------



## rtd2 (Oct 2, 2006)

Mark Lamutt said:


> The cable you have will work fine, but you probably don't need the quad shielding.
> 
> *Bill, I think he's planning on hooking up only the office to the Quad on the Dish500, and connecting everything else in the house to the new Dish1000/switch/etc. That's the way I read the plan, anyways*. yep!
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark! I must have been replying about the same time! This is Stressing me! The Quad was such a simple install way back when!


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I got side tracked by the current setup listing a 301, a 2700, a 3900, and then three 2800s. If one of the BR 2-4 doesn't presently have a receiver and coax run, but inheirits the office 2800, I grasp it now. And the Quad moving too! You HAD listed the possiblity of two runs to the LR and it just didn't sink in. I'd assume that the install will be a DPP 44 and you would need a single run to the LR. That run would then be the only one that would demand 2150 MHz of the coax and MIGHT have a need for the upgrade to new coax.

I don't think there is a rush to add the HD programming today or tomorrow - it would be more if he were going to NOT install a 1000 that I'd say "I think I'd like HD too". As long as you see signal strength from the 129 sat, no need to add HD programming immediately.

Have you thought about an OTA antenna for digital locals?

This isn't the most direct route, but with a pair of diplexers on each coax run, you can take the 622 RF output back out to the dish on the cable that brings in the dish signal, send the split RF from the diplexer at the dish to a 4 way splitter, and send those to all the other TVs on their diplexer pairs. Maybe only to the office? Once you get used to the DVR, it can be hard to go back to watching live. Since you won't have any DVR fees, you might consider leasing a 625 to be used for two of the BRs. That lowers the bill by $5/month and gives two kids their own DVR to fight about.


----------



## rtd2 (Oct 2, 2006)

CABill said:


> I got side tracked by the current setup listing a 301, a 2700, a 3900, and then three 2800s. If one of the BR 2-4 doesn't presently have a receiver and coax run, but inheirits the office 2800, I grasp it now. And the Quad moving too! You HAD listed the possiblity of two runs to the LR and it just didn't sink in. I'd assume that the install will be a DPP 44 and you would need a single run to the LR. That run would then be the only one that would demand 2150 MHz of the coax and MIGHT have a need for the upgrade to new coax.
> 
> I don't think there is a rush to add the HD programming today or tomorrow - it would be more if he were going to NOT install a 1000 that I'd say "I think I'd like HD too". As long as you see signal strength from the 129 sat, no need to add HD programming immediately.
> 
> ...


Sounds good...I think I got it! The additional 625 sounds like a great idea! I will update as Install is set for later today!...Thanks again !


----------



## rtd2 (Oct 2, 2006)

rtd2 said:


> Sounds good...I think I got it! The additional 625 sounds like a great idea! I will update as Install is set for later today!...Thanks again !


5:20 And no INSTALLER....  I get a call...Seems they are out of Dish 1000's they will be in tonight or first thing tommorow...They resceduled me for Tommorow morning between 8-12. Contractor is out of Moble Al, Aout 60 miles form here and atleast 6 Sat stores that sell and install Dish...GO figure! I have everything ready Color coded all cables inside and out, pulled 2 new cables for DVR so When they get here things should go smooth. Dispatcher at Contractor Said they have s 622,Dish 1000 and 5 dish proswitches on the Work order...Thanks


----------



## rtd2 (Oct 2, 2006)

rtd2 said:


> 5:20 And no INSTALLER....  I get a call...Seems they are out of Dish 1000's they will be in tonight or first thing tommorow...They resceduled me for Tommorow morning between 8-12. Contractor is out of Moble Al, Aout 60 miles form here and atleast 6 Sat stores that sell and install Dish...GO figure! I have everything ready Color coded all cables inside and out, pulled 2 new cables for DVR so When they get here things should go smooth. Dispatcher at Contractor Said they have s 622,Dish 1000 and 5 dish proswitches on the Work order...Thanks


Another day and NO TECH! just got a call and it seems NOW they dont have the Switches for the legacy equipment.."SHould have them by tesday or weds and we will call you" I'm beggining to REGRET this lease deal! :nono:


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

If they were going to install a DishPro Plus switch, they wouldn't need anything for the legacy equipment (and you'd only need one line for each receiver (single/dual tuner). It sounds like they may plan to use DP 34 switches with two cables to the 622 and use DishPro adapters (not switches) for each legacy receiver to work with the DishPro signal. Either setup works - if someone actually comes to install it. It could be a DPP44 that they need, but your "and 5 dish proswitches on the Work order" really sound like DishPro adapters for each legacy receiver.


----------



## rtd2 (Oct 2, 2006)

Bill/Mark...
And interested others! :lol: Got a Courtesy call (AKA -CYA!!)from owner of the Contract Install company and he apologized for the delays...I ask him WHAT he had on the Work order and what he NEEDED to do the install he said he had a 1000 dish and the 622 BUT was WAITING on Adaptors to make the Legacy receivers Connect to the 1000 Lnb's....I told him Wait no More! send the tech out ASAP! Then I told him my PLAN (Keep Quad lnb and dish 500 and Old boxes AS IS and install new 1000 antenna and 622...he agreed and tech came out this morning at 10am (off for columbus day!  ) so the tech gets here he has the dish and reciever...so I tell him Mount the dish to the eave ( I have a New Run for the 622 ready to hook up ....I 'll take the 622 inside and unhook the current receiver and hook up the 622 he agreed and did a good job (He was very relieved I had Most EVERYTHING prepared and ready) 20 mins later he comes in locks in 110/119/129 signal is 103-105 / activates the box...I add HD Platnium and Take the 301 and swapped out the 2700 in the bedroom. He used a Dual LNB and Left a line at the gorunding block so if I add another HD box (swap for old Legacy )I will have a direct line ready! I left the dish 500 Quad and the receivers as they were so we didnt need anything but the Dish 1000 and 622 (no adapters. switches,ect). Went to Best but and got a 8 ft HDMI cable for 149.99 with 70% off =33.50 ....Also got optical cables, and Componet cables that are monster brand that were 70% off (Open box specials!) Thanks all and I'm sure I didnt get this down the Right way (Putting Old receivers on 1000 using adaptors ) but it was quick and the HD in the living room is STUNNING~! Thanks again!


----------

